# Feeling like there is a fork in the road, help me



## FIFA (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok, I have been in a relationship with my husband for 8 years and we have been married 1. I moved in with him after 3 months of being together with my son and we formed this family life. Fast forward to now.. My son is 7 and a little older and I am focusing more on myself, I feel as though the path that I am on right now is the destined path for me. And here is my problem... For the past 4 months my husband and I have been having problems. He and I have said very damaging things that might not be able to fix our relationship. Like he would say with out fighting "I would rather work then be with you, you're miserable I am around miserable people all the time so I can deal with it, if I knew you were like this I wouldn't have married you") I would say (I don't see us growing old together) so we agree we have nothing in common, we agree we don't want to do what the other wants to do, we have a great relationship but can't seem to have great conversations, like its always pulled, we don't seem to have a relationship at all. We have a family relationship, but it seems like we don't know each other. We can't think of a date to go on with each other when we have our weekend date night, and when we do we don't talk about anything, and I am having a ton of trouble wanting to have sex with him, I am not interested and I am not forcing my self to do it, and if I do I end up crying feeling like I am used *he doesn't see this* So we thought about counseling and agreed that though we could use it, with our *mainly his* behaviors the session would be more harmful then good. And we agreed that we will give it till april to resurface the issue, so we can try and see if it works. The thing that bothered me was we have been talking about this, I have mainly been bringing it up because I don't pretend everything is ok and live the day by day, I am a problem solver. But I said last night how I was so proud of myself for bringing this up because it would of never gotten talked about at all. And it surprised me since he wants to fix this that he didn't raise any concern about what was going on and left me to stir the pot so to say.. So I think I am heading for a divorce. It seems like that is the way this is heading.. any suggestions?


----------

